# Cock



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Was just clearing up the gym after a little session and managed to knock a 10k weight off a lowish shelf, as it hit the floor next to my foot I thought "christ, that was lucky, that would have really.... AARRGGHHH FUUCK" as the second fell off the higher shelf straight onto my big toe which is now going an interesting blackish colour.... Bugger. On my dodgy side too! I'm now limping even worse!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Matt.. I did try and not to laff at this unforunate incident..... But you got me . That is funny. Vivid images of a dude sighing with relief .. then bang.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Matt.. I did try and not to laff at this unforunate incident..... But you got me . That is funny. Vivid images of a dude sighing with relief .. then bang.


this


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

"this"? huh , eh, what.. er:confused:

Is that the real you in the avitartartartar. If so ,i think i dont fancy you any more. I much prefered you in the yellow kini.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Bollox!


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

I share your pain my friend. I was at the gym with my mate and I was helping him take the weights off the barbell, and the dipshit lifted the bar higher his side of the bench and the plate (20frigginKG!) slipped off... right on my big toe. It bounced aswell >_<. So I went to the changing room because it felt numb, and it was not a pretty sight. Any other painful stories people would like to share?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry but after just finishing work that made me laugh like hell and brought a smile to mi face. Get better soon dude


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

spitfire said:


> "this"? huh , eh, what.. er:confused:
> 
> Is that the real you in the avitartartartar. If so ,i think i dont fancy you any more. I much prefered you in the yellow kini.


this because that is what i was going to say or along the lines.

yes sorry if i have disapointed you, allow me to make it up to you by putting another hotty on my pic :growl:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Black toenail is the new "look de jour" my own fault for being barefoot around weights....


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yea, only one step below Marc and the "trendy dudes" turning up in their flip flops!!!!!

Hot and cold treatment springs to mind...I'm sure you know the drill...oh yeah and trainers with a good bouncy sole is also a good option (from experience) I once push kicked a radiator...my opponent moved out the way in karate and smack ....big fekkin wrought iron thing behind him...bastard.:shocked::no:have we not got one of these with copiuos amounts of tears on the face?.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Kicking a radiator full bore must have hurt like a bitch.. made me feela bit better though! LOL


----------

